# Powerheads



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2x-JEBO-LT1800-Aquariu...1QQcmdZViewItem
Sound like a good deal? I heard JEBO makes good product.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I wouldn't say Jebo prods are the best but they get the job done and are generally cheaper...go for it


----------

